# Classical Music, Undiscovered and not appreciated by so many.



## Mozartmusic (Oct 17, 2015)

I discovered Classical music rather early in life. I use to hate it, I would only really listen to the popular songs in the charts. I remember it well, the transition of my music taste changing and adapting to a more required type of music. I can only listen to Classical music, I find it almost impossible for me to be entertained by popular music. I absolutely adore Mozart, his music is somewhat different when you compare it to other composers writing around the same time. i honestly couldn't tell you what makes his music so perfect? It simply can't be described- but that's because he's a genius. Looking back on my classical music journey and reflecting on how much pleasure and joy it has bought to my life, I couldn't imagine my life without it. I don't think I could live without the music of Mozart. I feel almost blessed that I have the capability of actually understanding and enjoying classical music. The fact that so many people live there lives completely ignorant to the wonders and shear beauty of classical music amazes me. I was walking down the high street last week, I had my earphones in and I was listing to Mozarts Piano Concerto No.23 1st movement full blast. I couldn't hear anything from the busy street but just the music and it made me think, I bet nerly all the people I past will have never of actually listen to the music I hear. Isnt that a shame? That people just don't apperaite exelent music. There's so much out there and people don't even know it exists. I'm 17 years old and I can garenti that I am probably the only one out of the 2,000 students that listen to nothing but classical music. whenever I sit down with my friends and I decied to put a mozart opera on, within a matter of minutes they moan and lost Intrest and I find it so intriguing that they can't see the beauty within the music. Have the majority of us dumbed down and we can only be satisfied by a pop song that consist of 4 chords and repeats 6 times? I honesty hope that classical music is never forgotten or lost because to me, it's the greatest achevment we as humans have and will ever achieve. Ending on that note, I'm going to put some Mozart on.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

We're glad you are into and appreciate Mozart, and the difficulty the majority of people seem to have starting to like classical music has certainly bothered (or not bothered) most of us at one time or another. But coming to like any particular type of music, like any particular type of any art, is immensely subjective, and there are a lot of things to choose from-- and trying to draw people into it with something as abstruse as a Mozart opera is pretty much not the way to do it. "Dove sono" is not going to appeal to someone whose reference point is heavy metal. (Maybe The Rite of Spring or In the Hall of the Mountain King). You would not introduce a Stephen King fan to more established "great" literature by starting with The Magic Mountain.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't understand what you mean by "adapting to a more required type of music." Required by whom? You? Your teachers? A perceived societal imperative?

I agree with MarkW. Wanting to share our appreciation for this music is one of the reasons why most of us have found our way into this forum and others.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

MarkW said:


> You would not introduce a Stephen King fan to more established "great" literature by starting with The Magic Mountain.


Or, for that matter, how do you introduce a Thomas Mann fan to the greatness of Stephen King?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Mozartmusic. If you take a little stroll over to Current Listening, you'll discover a less common but more serious pathology than what you've encountered before: wildly excessive appreciation of classical music. Be careful around here!


----------



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

I have wondered if Wagner is one of John Williams' idols. The loud music from _Star Wars_ shows the influence of _The Flying Dutchman_. If you were to play the _Star Wars_ music for somebody who does not think he likes classical music, he would not mind. If you were to play _The Flying Dutchman_ for that same person and say "It was written by a European guy in the 19th century." he might shreak! So there is an opening for encouraging people to like good music.

I am encouraged by the better comments on YouTube in which many people have said that site helped them become familiar with classical music.

Finally, to the OP: Mozart is my favorite also. His 41st Symphony is my favorite piece of all.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I had a similar path when I was 17 back when dinosaurs roamed the planet. I liked _only_ classical and felt all other genres were primitive and simple minded. Eventually I discovered that, yes classical music may be among the more intellectual and passionate of genres, but there are other great things going on out there too -- just not in the pop charts.

I wouldn't give myself over completely to classical and exclude all else. If you explore the less popular of the non-classical styles -- whatever they may be today, IDM, Indy, post-rock or whatever, you might find a much wider world of intelligent music that your peers can also relate to, music that's maybe not quite so dim witted as the pop charts. Then maybe if your peers see that you enjoy Mozart operas, but you're not trying to force it on them, they may become interested as well.


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum... no wonder that being only 17 you still remember your discovery of classical music, some of us have some more difficulty in remembering similar events . In the end there are only two kinds of music good and bad and though I started listening to classical before any other type of music, something like 40 years ago, I have taken a diet of rock and pop and jazz altogether with my first love and have found that there is a time for every type of music. Keep your ears open and listen to all kind of music, as satisfying as Mozart may seem for you now you will find lots of great music. I find Bach, Bruckner, Prokofiev, Mahler and Richard Strauss among the best musical experiences of my life, but Duke Ellington, Miles Davis, John Coltrane, Led Zeppelin, Paul Simon or Pink Floyd are not so far away.


----------



## Ferrariman601 (Oct 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forum - I'm new here as well! 

I am basically exactly like you - I found classical music at a fairly young age (I'm 23 now) and I've been dumbfounded ever since as to why more people don't see what we see. I also share your passionate love for Mozart, and I agree with your sentiment that life might not be quite so special without knowing of his works. 

It can be a struggle trying to convince our friends that enjoying classical music is just as valid as they enjoying their pop, but I feel like people may slowly start to come around. Just keep your passion alive and, of course, stay active on the forum so that you can get your classical fix with those of us who do understand!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Mozartmusic said:


> There's so much out there and people don't even know it exists.


EXACTLY.

But is that their fault? Is it their parent's fault? Is it the grandparents' fault? Is it society's fault? Is it education's fault? Yeah, we could blame _all _of them, and _none _of them too.

But what _really _matters is... _now _what?

*speaks in sergeantly tone of voice*

Do you want more people to love Mozart? Do you have what it takes to pass on your passion to someone else? Do you know the techniques to sharing music in a positive, enriching way, _without _guilt-tripping people or being like the people you dislike already for being closed-minded? What will _you _personally do for classical music's sake, for Mozart? What _can _be remedied and what _can't_? Can everyone change? Can no one change? Discover these answers here!

This day, will you make a vow to learn what it takes to be a true _music sharer?_

Join the ranks!*











*includes about 20% of TC members and some humble rest who don't think they are included


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I started listening to classical music since 15, from Tchaikovsky, to Mozart and Beethoven, and now the whole classical antiquity is my field. But I never give up on modern rock and pop. Mozart was the first composer to impress me not Tchaikovsky`s melodious rondeaus, however Tchaikovsky did play a great part introducing me to symphonies and orchestral music. Classical music for me is excluding the 19th century compositions, it is not just a terminology for me, I have different attitudes toward the classical and non-classical composers, I would group 19th century Wagner and Brahms those I do have some admirations for as Rediscovery music not classical, these composers did not really abandon the classical ethics, their works and efforts helped revive classical music, and their music is not bad too. I would also include Tchaikovsky in this Rediscovery category. As for modern rock and pop, I consider them as Individual Rediscovery Category, they still fall into the tradition continual of the classical aesthetics. 

But people have confusions about making modern-classical styles, please give it up. Modern composers no only creat mediocre music, also creat an illusion their music has the potential value to be appreciated through the ages. These are my twenty years of musical appreciation. Just go your own way follow yourselfs feelings, do not need to be overly-reasonable about music.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2015)

Ariasexta said:


> I started listening to classical music since 15, from Tchaikovsky, to Mozart and Beethoven, and now the whole classical antiquity is my field. But I never give up on modern rock and pop. Mozart was the first composer to impress me not Tchaikovsky melodious rondeaus, however Tchaikovsky did play a great part introducing me to symphonies and orchestral music. Classical music for me is excluding the 19th century compositions, it is not just a terminology for me, I have different attitude toward the classical and non-classical, I would group Wagner and Brahms those I do have some admirations for as Rediscovery music, these composers did not really abandon the classical ethics, their works and efforts even help revive classical music, and their music is not bad too. I would also include Tchaikovsky in this Rediscovery category. As for modern rock and pop, I consider them as Individual Rediscovery Category, they still fall into the continuation of the classical aesthetics. But people have confusions about making modern-classical styles,
> please give it up. Modern composers no only creat mediocre music, also creat an illusion their music has the potential value to be appreciated through the ages. These are my twenty years of musical appreciation. Just go your own way follow yourselfs feelings, do not need to be overly-reasonable about music.


I'm noticing a couple of inconsistencies in here, and, since you had the years of the baroque era wrong, I'll just ask... do you know what years the 19th century refers to?


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

nathanb said:


> I'm noticing a couple of inconsistencies in here, and, since you had the years of the baroque era wrong, I'll just ask... do you know what years the 19th century refers to?


I have my own category to integrate the commonly recognized baroque period into a greater heritage:The Golden Age.
The Golden Ages extend can be infinitely traced to mythological ages. Within my conception of infinitely tracing back as Gold Ages, to be integrated into the greater antiquity is the better. 19th century clown music can not be integrated into even the whole 19th century, they have to find affirmation in later social corruptions.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> But is that their fault? Is it their parent's fault? Is it the grandparents' fault? Is it society's fault? Is it education's fault? Yeah, we could blame _all _of them, and _none _of them too.
> 
> But what _really _matters is... _now _what?


I would suggest the creation of a place--perhaps on the internet--where people with an interest in or curiosity about classical music can meet to discuss it.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Ariasexta said:


> 19th century clown music


I have to ask - what is this?

(Please say it's Wagner, please say it's Wagner... ):devil:


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Nereffid said:


> I have to ask - what is this?
> 
> (Please say it's Wagner, please say it's Wagner... ):devil:


Huge orchestra, country music turned jazz, more in our ages. Wagner had been one my favorites, anyone had been my favorite will never be disliked, even thought no longer favorite.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2015)

Ariasexta said:


> Huge orchestra, country music turned jazz, more in our ages. Wagner had been one my favorites, anyone had been my favorite will never be disliked, even thought no longer favorite.


I'm still really confused. I think you're trying to say 20th century but it keeps coming out as 19th century? I mean, you may legitimately mean the 19th century... I've just never met anyone here with a blanket disdain for the 19th, whereas the 20th... well... lol.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Ariasexta said:


> 19th century clown music .





Nereffid said:


> I have to ask - what is this?


Pagliacci.

up to 25 characters


----------



## LiquidSoap (Aug 9, 2015)

Classical Music For Your Active Lifestyle Vol 10
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUSRfoOcUe4aMGwi9fl6Q0q9RR2JzhvdV


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Fučík yeah! 19th century (just, 1897) clown music represent!


----------

